# 2011 routan engine speed question



## Jnchansafe (Jan 27, 2012)

I have 2011 routan ,but i feel it has no enough strong power because when I drive on the high way over 60MPG ,the engine speed just between 1500~1800,Any body can tell me is this normal or I have to drive it back to dealer check the engine thank you!

Jet


----------



## derekroutan (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you talking about the RPM? yes, When my 11' routan has speed on 65 mph, the car rpm is around 1600 too. I need to hit the gas pedal about 2 to 3 inches, before the van accelerate


----------



## Jnchansafe (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

Does this happen even without ECO on?


----------



## derekroutan (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, it is. The rpm won't do a thing, unless i hit really hard on gas pedal.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

on my 2010 SE (3.8L) it's normal for the engine to be a mule at 60 mph -- i learned to kick down the gear otherwise I after I step on the pedal the car shifts the gear for me and enters hyperspace. 

kicking the gear down by yourself is more graceful unless you feel like cleaning the drool, spit, drinks, boogers and other loose objects from your rear view window.


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes...at 60-70 MPH, at the 1800 RPM range, the engine, like most high HP, small engines, is a dog. These engines don't develop HP or significant torque before 3000 RPM.

ECO mode has no effect. The OD gearing is what it is. ECO only effects the non-TC lock up gears, like 1st-4th, not 5th and 6th. And then, it's only effecting shift points and skipping 3rd usually and lowers the idle RPM down by 50.


----------



## Jnchansafe (Jan 27, 2012)

sladethesleeper said:


> Yes...at 60-70 MPH, at the 1800 RPM range, the engine, like most high HP, small engines, is a dog. These engines don't develop HP or significant torque before 3000 RPM.
> 
> ECO mode has no effect. The OD gearing is what it is. ECO only effects the non-TC lock up gears, like 1st-4th, not 5th and 6th. And then, it's only effecting shift points and skipping 3rd usually and lowers the idle RPM down by 50.


You said the ECO has no 5th~6th gear means that function will wast gas more than the ECO mode no on? I never feel this function can save gas.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Jnchansafe said:


> You said the ECO has no 5th~6th gear means that function will wast gas more than the ECO mode no on? I never feel this function can save gas.


ECO mode skips gears while city driving, once your on the highway your in overdrive and sipping the gas--as long as your foot is out of it, so ECO mode is not relevent at highway speeds. That's what I think is neat about the 2010 and down, their ECO is on the gauge cluster--you can see when you driving economically, not sure if it is still there in the 2011+ vans.


----------



## Jnchansafe (Jan 27, 2012)

58kafer said:


> ECO mode skips gears while city driving, once your on the highway your in overdrive and sipping the gas--as long as your foot is out of it, so ECO mode is not relevent at highway speeds. That's what I think is neat about the 2010 and down, their ECO is on the gauge cluster--you can see when you driving economically, not sure if it is still there in the 2011+ vans.


Thanks for shared your experience. That's why my last tank gas all used ECO mode 85% free way just drived 280 Mile, I dont know why the user manual just showed the ECO mode can improve the vehicle fuel economy,never mention this function is not good for the local driving


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

58kafer said:


> ECO mode skips gears while city driving, once your on the highway your in overdrive and sipping the gas--as long as your foot is out of it, so ECO mode is not relevent at highway speeds. That's what I think is neat about the 2010 and down, their ECO is on the gauge cluster--you can see when you driving economically, not sure if it is still there in the 2011+ vans.


It's still in the gauge cluster.


----------



## Jnchansafe (Jan 27, 2012)

tuanies said:


> It's still in the gauge cluster.


How many mile you got per tank gas (the fuel light on)


----------

